# can't find Ipod_control



## Sebby (Mar 25, 2009)

i've read up on all the things that say its a hidden file and such. and i made it so i can view hidden files but i go into the itouch directory and all i see is Internal storage then it says DCIM and all thats in that is pictures. and i can't see anything else, or any other folders. plus my itouch is jailbroken. but there as got to be a way to find the ipod_control file it can't run without it right?

so can anyone help me find it?

and if any of you flame expect to see someone coming to your house with a shotgun


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 25, 2009)

Can you see the file if you browse to the iPod touch from the command line, then doing a directory list ("DIR /A")?


----------



## Sebby (Mar 25, 2009)

i could try if you gave me a step by step. thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2009)

Start Menu > Run

Type "CMD" and press enter.

Type "CD [path to iPod touch]" and press enter, where [path to iPod touch] is the path to your iPod touch.

Type "DIR /A" and press enter.

Look for the directory in the listing that comes up.


----------



## Sebby (Mar 26, 2009)

well i tried C/Ping the location of my ipod and it kept telling me that "the system cannot find the path specified."


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2009)

What is "C/Ping"?


----------



## Sebby (Mar 26, 2009)

copy/pasting


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2009)

If the path has spaces in it, you'll need to enclose it in quotes... for example:


```
cd "C:\Documents and Settings\JohnDoe\Desktop\My Saved Pictures"
```


----------



## Sebby (Mar 26, 2009)

its still telling me that it can't find the path


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2009)

What is the exact path to your iPod touch?

It should be something like "K:\iPod_touch\ipod_control" or something like that.


----------



## varun6670 (Aug 26, 2009)

some files and folders r missing in Ipod_control. when i tried to forced restore mode i dint get the itunes logo. and i got a message saying folder is missing. it would be nice if u can give a link for Ipod_control download. mine is ipod classic 80GB.


----------



## varun6670 (Aug 26, 2009)

my id is kool_in4u@yahoo.com


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Go to Cydia.

Download OpenSSH.
Reboot.

On your mac - Download CyberDuck.

On your iphone - settings - general - network - wifi - click the '>'

On your mac - in cyber duck choose sftp and enter the ip address username (root) and password (alpine).
navigate to: /var/root/Media/iTunes_Control/

Charlie.


----------



## webexplorer (Dec 20, 2009)

How can I look up a directory using the DIR /A on my iPod Touch 3G?  I am not expert...  Thanks.


----------

